

Copy - tlongren
https://copy.com

======
pedalpete
I took a look at your introductory video, which specifically calls out what I
found to be a horrible weakness in dropbox, that everybody who shares a file,
that file counts against their quota.

However, if that is your value prop/differentiator, why don't I see that on
your homepage? Store, protect and share, makes you sound just like any other
online storage. How about 'fairer sharing' or something like that.

Also, your video button is very small. Actually, gone at the moment because I
closed the popup, and when I clicked on the link it took me to Youtube. Why?
People coming to your site will watch the video if it is right in front of
them. You've kinda hidden it, and then when I do find it, it takes me
somewhere else.

------
pieterhg
I don't think increasing Dropbox's space by 10x is going to make a dent.

When Gmail launched in 2004, Hotmail and Yahoo offered 2MB. Gmail offered 500x
as much at 1GB. They made a splash with that.

Fast-forward and we're now in the same place, although space is multiplied by
a thousand-fold. Dropbox is offering 2GB. So launch something that offers 1TB
and you're set.

